# Looking to buy a 2009 Polaris Sportsman 500HO - $5500 with 60 miles?



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

Someone in my neighboorhood is looking to sell his Polaris sportsman 500 ho. It has a polaris winch, polaris plow, front and rear cargo rails, removable cargo box and factory repair manual. It has 60 miles on it & he is asking 5500. 

Is that a reasonable price? I am looking to do my very large driveway (moving to a new house) & I am debating between buying a quad or putting a plow on my lifted Jeep (which is a dedicated toy). I think the quad would be another fun toy & 'practical' if it has a plow.

I was thinking something in the 700CC+ range would be a better fit. I am not looking to plow anyone elses driveway, just mine. I am also much more familiar with Kawi's & Hondas (in terms of sportbikes). 

Some of the polaris 500 plowing videos I have seen sort of appear underpowered. Is that the case?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

For what you are doing the 500 is fine, but I would try talk him down a bit on the price, that is almost new price on that quad, and once it leaves the show room, you can knock a grand off the price, even with the toys on it.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a 2001 Polaris HO 500 think that is I gave for mine new with just a winch on it Sound like to me its good deal with all the stuff you get mine has safe power If going play on it My Cousin has the 800 and you have watch what you climb with it He said it had to much power He use to have a 500 HO he never could pull front end up on a trail behind his house With the 800 first time up he stood it up on its rear
If like ride wheelies dont buy a 500


----------



## hummer81 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a 08 sportsman 500 with efi and like it. If it is an efi, it sounds like a decent deal. If it is a carb. you could prob. get one with a winch and plow brand new for 6k out the door. there is about 1k in pricing difference. I personally have plows for both my truck and ATV and would put a plow on your jeep if I was you. Takes me alittle over an hour with my atv and under 10 with my truck to do my drive.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

hummer81;1442186 said:


> I have a 08 sportsman 500 with efi and like it. If it is an efi, it sounds like a decent deal. If it is a carb. *you could prob. get one with a winch and plow brand new for 6k out the door*. there is about 1k in pricing difference. I personally have plows for both my truck and ATV and would put a plow on your jeep if I was you. *Takes me alittle over an hour with my atv and under 10 with my truck to do my drive*.


You might want to look closer. 6K out the door with a plow? I'll take it.
Where's the fun in that? Heck, you're in and out in 10 minutes takes the "fun" factor out of it.


----------



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

The seller says its an EFI model. I am just having some doubts about somethings I read about polaris's quads vs their snowmobiles. I am wondering if a Kawi or Honda might be more reliable?

Maybe its coming from a 1000 CC ZX-10R but I think 700-800 might be a better CC?


----------



## Sir Roy (Oct 23, 2003)

You won't have any problems plowing with a 500. You'll run out of traction before you run out of power.


----------



## blackhillshonda (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree that a 500 is all the power you need. Traction would be a bigger issue if anything. I will say I would only own a Honda however...But, to each his own. Thumbs Up


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

ive owned both polaris sleds and atv's, i would own a sled but not ever a atv again too cheaply built imo

honda is the way to go all day long, see how many running old polaris's there are to be had and i bet you can find an older honda in better shape,

yea they do cost more for a reason, they last longer than anything else so they sell fewer of them lol


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Doesnt seem like much of a deal,especially being a Polaris.Not the most durable ATV out there...

Pricing Suggested List Price Base Price $5,999 
Used Low Retail Average Retail 
$3,305 $4,350 

Options: (add options) 
Power Blades (ATV) $157 $215 
Travel Trunk w/Rack $72 $97 
Winch (ATV/UTL) $220 $276 

See all options chosen 
TOTAL PRICE $3,754 $4,938


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i have a polaris 500 ho and have plow on it .plenty of power and very good at plowing,the price seems alittle high would offer less. very little repairs on these machines and great for trail riding too.


----------



## asphalter1 (Nov 11, 2002)

I have a 2008 Polaris sportsman 800HO with 85 hours on it,has front and rear cargo racks,winch . Quad was only use on my property and is in new condition if your interested.asking $5800. Thanks Bill


----------



## atvsnowplower (Nov 26, 2011)

I bought a BRAND NEW 2011 Polaris 500 HO last spring for $5000. I'd have to agree you need to talk him down in price. Even with the all the "extras" he is still HIGH!


----------



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

How about this one? 

It would be a trade for one of my motorcycles. 

He said 80 miles & 1000 hours (how is that possible )? 

http://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/mcy/2858379876.html


----------



## Sir Roy (Oct 23, 2003)

He must ride real slow! It's an OK deal but not great.


----------



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry to add to the confusion, the polaris has 1000 miles & 80 hours - so I guess he must ride really fast?

12.5 MPH every hour it was running?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

RichTJ99;1453782 said:


> Sorry to add to the confusion, the polaris has 1000 miles & 80 hours - so I guess he must ride really fast?
> 
> 12.5 MPH every hour it was running?


My grizzly is at 2.8mph average. I'd pass on that one too. Just help the economy and finance a new Yamaha.


----------

